
World’s Fastest Supercomputer Is In China - twapi
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/11/tianhe-world-fastest-super-computer.html
======
rbanffy
Good to know it hasn't moved...

[http://articles.cnn.com/2010-10-28/tech/china.supercomputer....](http://articles.cnn.com/2010-10-28/tech/china.supercomputer.mashable_1_fastest-
supercomputer-supercomputing-power-fastest-computer?_s=PM:TECH)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/made-i...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/made-
in-china-the-fastest-computer-in-the-world/65326/)

